

MeteorJS now #1 by stars on Github - striletskyy
https://github.com/showcases/web-application-frameworks

======
medikoo
If I remember correctly they were paying to charity for giving them stars ;-)

------
engelgabriel
Not that GitHub stars mean anythings, but... EAT THAT RAILS! :)

